# Don't care if you like me



## PrisMiQue (Sep 24, 2015)

_Travels been on hold for a while due to legal shit but in the mean time I've been fueling my creative fires through art and music. Here's just a few seconds of my vocals. _
_✌️_


----------



## Sip (Sep 24, 2015)

We don't care if you don't care if we like you. 

Like your music. I'd listen to it.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 24, 2015)

Sip said:


> We don't care if you don't care if we like you.
> 
> Like your music. I'd listen to it.


Lol gracias! I'll post full tracks


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 23, 2016)

where are the full tracks?? 

Here's hoping maybe you come back and remember about the full tracks


----------

